# Epic Fail! Any Suggestions Near Park City?



## Little Nessie (Apr 5, 2011)

So my boyfriend and I went down to Dixie National forest Saturday for the opening of the turkey hunt...Got him up at 5:30 and it was freezing. We found the perfect spot got set up by 6 and started calling. After the first call we heard a gobble and by 7:30 we saw him in the trees in front of us. I was going to shoot the first turkey so this was my bird. I was getting ready and we were calling him in closer when my bf says "I'm taking him." So the turkey comes between the trees 60 yards ahead of us and he takes the shot and misses! He missed! So we spent the next 2 days trying to call call/find a stupid turkey and he would come really close and then run away. So we went home turkeyless...for now. So now that we are back home in Park City, I was wondering if anyone wants to share recomendations on where to find another bird so I can actuallu SHOOT him this time...yeah thats the last time he gets to try to take my bird :twisted: It was alot of fun tho!


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't you mean ex-boyfriend?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

SureShot said:


> Don't you mean ex-boyfriend?


 -_O-


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Have your BF...or maybe your ex-BF read this....he is selfish idiot and a fool! Selfish because you agreed it was your bird and a fool because NO SHOTGUN CAN KILL A TURKEY AT 60 YARDS! He didn't miss the birds, he just took a very bad shot and showed how bad a hunter he is.

Just a little rant here...I get really tied of hearing people talk about that great "turkey choke" they got for their shotgun that extends their range out to 50-60 yards.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> NO SHOTGUN CAN KILL A TURKEY AT 60 YARDS!


Well..... Ya, they can. Now, _should_ you be shooting at turkeys at 60 yards with a shotgun? NO! Pattern any turkey choke with almost any shotshell combo and you'll find the pattern at 60 to be infective to marginal at best. Basically, if you kill one at 60 yards with a shotgun, you're lucky. It's just like these guys who have a 90 yard pin on their speed bow. Can you kill a deer at 90 yards? Yes. Should you be taking 90 yard shots...

Technology gives us all bigger balls and poor judgment.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

what a genius...leave the boyfriend at home and you'll probably be 10 times more likely to get access to property...most guys are dumb and they'll think that since you are a girl that them giving access to their property will give them pole position for getting into your pants...haha...true story...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Now **** it Tex, stop encouraging them. Sure, in all reality you can probably kill a turkey out to maybe 80-90 yards, all you really need is enough energy remaining in just one pellet that happens to by chance hit the old boy right in the shull, and down he goes, a-floppin like crazy. And maybe on second thought, "skybustin" turkeys might have a up side...it certainly will help in the education of the species and save a few more birds to propagate a new lot.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> Have your BF...or maybe your ex-BF read this....he is selfish idiot and a fool! Selfish because you agreed it was your bird and a fool because NO SHOTGUN CAN KILL A TURKEY AT 60 YARDS! He didn't miss the birds, he just took a very bad shot and showed how bad a hunter he is.
> 
> Just a little rant here...I get really tied of hearing people talk about that great "turkey choke" they got for their shotgun that extends their range out to 50-60 yards.


my shotgun with the choke and load that im using will flat knock the s*** out of a turkey at 60 yards.... shotguns can and will kill a bird that far, you just need the right setup and know what its capable of


----------



## Little Nessie (Apr 5, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha Ha! Thanks guys! I think he was just exctited about having a big bird approching us and well...no offence but women (generally) have more patience when they are excited. And yes I told him that 60 yards was definately too far to be shooting at a bird, but we had a great time and it was a "learning expirience" (as my mother would say). Now I just need to find another bird. Any suggestions near Park City? I know most hunters don't like to share their spots but any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > Have your BF...or maybe your ex-BF read this....he is selfish idiot and a fool! Selfish because you agreed it was your bird and a fool because NO SHOTGUN CAN KILL A TURKEY AT 60 YARDS! He didn't miss the birds, he just took a very bad shot and showed how bad a hunter he is.
> ...


CoughcoughcoughcoughBS!coughcoughcough...

C'mon guy! I wanna see that pattern!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> NO SHOTGUN CAN KILL A TURKEY AT 60 YARDS!


Maybe you should go to Farmington to learn about distance shooting with shotguns :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="kill_'em_all":1piud0cg]
> 
> 
> BPturkeys said:
> ...


Coughcoughcoughcoughbull****coughcoughcough...

C'mon guy! I wanna see that pattern![/quote:1piud0cg]
besides calling other guys out on the internet, mounting dead birds and bashing on shed hunters, what other hobbies do you have? you sure seem to know an awful lot about everything out there. i dont shoot those s**tty pheasant loads at them out of a 28 gauge. a 3.5" hevi-shot magnum blend fired out of a xfull choke WILL kill a turkey at 60 yards. ive done it. multiple times, none of which were on accident. go buy your own **** bullets and chokes and go play around with them. you might be suprised at what can be accomplished with the right combination...


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Bax* said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > NO SHOTGUN CAN KILL A TURKEY AT 60 YARDS!
> ...


 :lol: no kidding! ive seen swans fall from 80+ yards out there and they are MUCH bigger then a turkey! it can drop a swan, it can drop a turkey!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ah, there's the difference! you're shooting a 3 1/2 inch load of heavy shot with a supper tight choke. Ya, that will get it done out to 60 yards. I hope you like picking shot out of your meat...

I'm an old man with a small frame. Those big 3 1/2 inchers are just flat abusive overkill. And I'm allergic to recoil. I'll shoot my little 20 ga at em and just make sure their in my lap before I pull the trigger. (It's more fun to me to watch the gobblers facial expression change at ten yards when he's fixin to eat a load of 6's plus the wad.)

You young bucks can shoot all that macho 3 1/2 inch crap, And when your brains catch up to your balls you'll see things a little different.  

Hunting is about how close, not how far. Don't lose touch son.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

so you agree a shotgun can kill out to, but not limited to 60 yards, so why did you say they cant in the first place?? ....talking again just to hear yourself talk?
*\-\* 
hunting is about HUNTING. what it truely means to a person is different in everyones eyes. its not always about "how close" -8/-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> so why did you say they cant in the first place??


I didn't, BP did. But, he's REALLY old and still hunts with a flint lock... :mrgreen:

All I said was that yes, it can be done, but I don't recommend it for most hunters. While you're probably deadly with your set-up at those distances, most guys aren't. Me included. I shoot a 3 inch 1 7/8 0z load of 6's and that is plenty of recoil for me. That load patterns really well out to about 45-50 yards, but I would never rely on it past that. I made a long shot this year but it was pure ****house luck that I killed the bird. 

I hope you don't take all this man banter personally, I like you. Probably cuz you remind me a lot of me 25 years ago... :shock:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Bax* said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > NO SHOTGUN CAN KILL A TURKEY AT 60 YARDS!
> ...


LOL there are some crack shots who hunt farmington O*--


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

huntingbuddy said:


> LOL there are some crack shots who hunt farmington O*--


Duck snipers!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK you young fellers that think ya got some kind of lock on big, powerfull, "kill'em at any range "shotguns... back in the old days I too thought all you needed was a great big gun, a pickup truck jacked up in the air with decals plasted all over the back window and by God...I was a super hunter, that could...and I quote here.."knock the sh*t out" of turkeys out there as far as I could see 'em. As proof, I submit the below picture of the last bird I shot with the above described firearm( see it there, leaning against the log), a tricked out Ithaca Mag10 with 24 inch barrel and tighter than hell choke tube...that bad buddy would throw 2 1/4 oz a lead and a 14 inch flame. I once brought down a SandHill Crane just before he went over the horizon. The bird pictured is a very fine pure blood Merriams taken down on the LaSals back in Ought One at the amazing distances of...9 yards!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> OK you young fellers that think ya got some kind of lock on big, powerfull, "kill'em at any range "shotguns... back in the old days I too thought all you needed was a great big gun, a pickup truck jacked up in the air with decals plasted all over the back window and by God...I was a super hunter, that could...and I quote here.."knock the sh*t out" of turkeys out there as far as I could see 'em. As proof, I submit the below picture of the last bird I shot with the above described firearm( see it there, leaning against the log), a tricked out Ithaca Mag10 with 24 inch barrel and tighter than hell choke tube...that bad buddy would throw 2 1/4 oz a lead and a 14 inch flame. I once brought down a SandHill Crane just before he went over the horizon. The bird pictured is a very fine pure blood Merriams taken down on the LaSals back in Ought One at the amazing distances of...9 yards!


good for you!  i shoot them at 9 yards too (with my bow)! i also like the option of killing them at 60 yards when the opportunity presents itself!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

something that I've noticed about kill_'em_all is that if you aren't sure of how cool he is...don't worry...he'll let you know!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I sure looks like this post has been hi-jacked! The gal is looking for some help here getting a turkey somewhere near Park City! Can anyone help her out with this? Come on guys, get off the high horse! Go kill yourself a 100 yard bird or a one yard bird.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

stablebuck said:


> something that I've noticed about kill_'em_all is that if you aren't sure of how cool he is...don't worry...he'll let you know!


nah... thats really not it. i dont get on here just start spouting things off just to get attention. i really only say things when someone, who is far more intelligent then me :roll: , says that "you cant do......" or "its not possible to......" i simply just correct people on what i know to be true or possible.

back to the main topic, how far are you willing to drive? i know some areas that have alot of birds but they are a little ways away from where you are


----------

